# English teaching without BA



## Smaney5 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have my TEFL/TESOL whichever you like to call them. However, I do not hold a bachelors degree. I have taught children privately under the supervision of an extremely accredited professional for several years in the U.S. So I have some teaching experience. Also, I have a wonderful letter of recommendation and resume. 
My question is...what countries in Asia can I easily obtain an english teaching job with my credentials (or lack thereof).


----------

